# Sticky  Common Products



## Jeffrey Roberts

Antidiarrheals, Fiber Supplements, Alternative Medicine - Benefiber (partially hydrolyzed guar gum), Calcium, Citrucel (methylcellulose), Equalactin (calcium polycarbophil), Imodium, (loperamide), Mintrol (peppermint oil), Metamucil/Perdiem/Prodiem (psyllium), pepto-bismol (bismuth subsalicylate) Refer to our Medications page for a complete listing of medications.


----------

